#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  The heapsort algorithm in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes

## monica.4567

All that is needed to restore the max-heap property, however, is one call to MAX-HEAPIFY(_A_, 1), which leaves a max-heap in _A_[1 ‥(_n_ - 1)]. The heapsort algorithm then repeats this process for the max-heap of size _n_ - 1 down to a heap of size 2.  	HEAPSORT(_A_)





  Similar Threads: Analysis of quicksort in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes Probabilistic analysis and further uses of indicator random variables in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes Analysis of insertion sort in Design and analysis of algorithms free pdf notes Efficiency of algorithm in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes Design and analysis of algorithms,prims algorithm

----------


## sonusingh90

hey......monica that notes is nice, its very important notes for enng. student.....i m also student and want to more detail about heapshort with algorithm????

----------


## akashram1

Heapsort algorithm in Design and analysis of algorithms notes is very useful for preparation. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## arunsmiley

hi              nvhjm   hjvkm, jhhvm,bh

----------


## shewtaarora

thanks for describing the algorithm in such manner..its easier now to understand...

----------

